# Opinions on a Massey Ferguson 1745 round baler?



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

There is a nice looking MF 1745 round baler up for auction this weekend and I'm just wondering if anyone has experience with one of these? This unit looks in real nice shape and has the net wrap as well as the twine. The unit also has the bale ramp and gathering wheels. I still need to check and see if they have the monitor with it, but this place usually is good about things like that.

Thanks in advance, Josh.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I was looking at one about a yr ago this is all I know about them , they are known to be a real good baler. there is a " wedge Kit " that helps eject the bale and it is a extra I don't know what the kit would cost , just know that everybody I spoke with says that is almost a must. That is all I know


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

snowball said:


> I was looking at one about a yr ago this is all I know about them , they are known to be a real good baler. there is a " wedge Kit " that helps eject the bale and it is a extra I don't know what the kit would cost , just know that everybody I spoke with says that is almost a must. That is all I know


Does this wedge kit help push the bales out or keep the belts in place? This baler does have the ramp to help the bales roll away from the back of the baler. Was this what you were talking about?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

the way it was told to me is it helps let the bale out of the baler, I think they go in the upper part of the baler . I'am trying to remember what they told me but I think that model had "some small issues" with bales hanging up when the tail gate was open, there are some of those model balers around my area and they seem to like them, they bale wet hay with them, only reason I didn't buy it was it didn't have net wrap. they have a good monitor system


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Josh in WNY said:


> Does this wedge kit help push the bales out or keep the belts in place? This baler does have the ramp to help the bales roll away from the back of the baler. Was this what you were talking about?


It's just a block of steel with one side chamfered that attaches to the inside of the tailgate near the bottom. The chamfered end points opposite the direction the bale rotates so it doesn't impede crop flow. When the tailgate opens the blunt end grabs onto the bale and helps pull it out of the chamber.

Its hit and miss whether one is needed and running gathering wheels to help push hay further towards the middle helps too. The only downside to the wedges is they'll rough up the sides of the bale.


----------

